# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  VB code per 6 to49

## orion111

Mund te me ndihmoje ndonjeri me ndonje kod te gatshem vb per te bere gjithe kombinimet e mndshme te zgjedhjes se 6 numurave nga 1 ,2 3,.......49. Dua te bej njeprogram per te gjetur biletat me te mundshme per llotarine 6 to 49  :perqeshje: ....Po fillimisht me duhet lista e kombinimeve pastaj kushtet e perzgjedhjes I shtoj vete  :buzeqeshje:  . E di qe sia vlen por dua thjesht ta provoj cdo dale  :Mos:

----------


## ATMAN

> Mund te me ndihmoje ndonjeri me ndonje kod te gatshem vb per te bere gjithe kombinimet e mndshme te zgjedhjes se 6 numurave nga 1 ,2 3,.......49. Dua te bej njeprogram per te gjetur biletat me te mundshme per llotarine 6 to 49 ....Po fillimisht me duhet lista e kombinimeve pastaj kushtet e perzgjedhjes I shtoj vete  . E di qe sia vlen por dua thjesht ta provoj cdo dale


ajo qe kerkon te besh ti eshte sistem  nuk ka asgje te keqe por kur te arrish te ndertosh sistemin nuk mund te luash dot vetem sepse kombinimet ne te tilla raste duhet ti luash ne grup sepse kerkopn shume para per te luajtur kombinacionin me te madh dhe te mundshem per te fituar 

mos u lodh kot se nuk ja vlen 

ketu ne it eshte nje loje qe quhet gervish dhe fito , ne vitrina tregohet vetem shifrat dhe cmimet qe mund te arrish te fitosh kur luan-POR NUK TREGOHET NUMRI I BILETAVE QE JANE HEDHUR NE TREG PER TU SHITUR SEPSE PO TE JEPEJ NJE SHIFER E TILLE ATEHERE DO TE BEHEJ KOMBINIMI I NUMRIT TE BILETAVE TE HEDHURA NE TREG DHE NUMRI I CMIMEVE PET TE FITUAR DHE njerzit me pak llogaritje do te kuptonin se mundesia per te fituar eshte shume e vogel

----------


## orion111

> ajo qe kerkon te besh ti eshte sistem  nuk ka asgje te keqe por kur te arrish te ndertosh sistemin nuk mund te luash dot vetem sepse kombinimet ne te tilla raste duhet ti luash ne grup sepse kerkopn shume para per te luajtur kombinacionin me te madh dhe te mundshem per te fituar 
> 
> mos u lodh kot se nuk ja vlen 
> 
> ketu ne it eshte nje loje qe quhet gervish dhe fito , ne vitrina tregohet vetem shifrat dhe cmimet qe mund te arrish te fitosh kur luan-POR NUK TREGOHET NUMRI I BILETAVE QE JANE HEDHUR NE TREG PER TU SHITUR SEPSE PO TE JEPEJ NJE SHIFER E TILLE ATEHERE DO TE BEHEJ KOMBINIMI I NUMRIT TE BILETAVE TE HEDHURA NE TREG DHE NUMRI I CMIMEVE PET TE FITUAR DHE njerzit me pak llogaritje do te kuptonin se mundesia per te fituar eshte shume e vogel


Une s dua te gjej kombinimin me te madh te mundshem per te fituar.Ajo qe dua une te bej eshte te gjej numurin me te vogel te kombinimeve te mundshme dhe ku mundesia te themi per te fituar te jete 30% ose 1/3.....psh s mund te kete 6 numura qe mbarojne me 1.... 1,11,21,31,41 eshte pothuaj e pamundur dhe nje biletee tille perfundon ne kosh.....Nekete menyre une dua te shoh nese mund ti reduktoj deri ne 500 bileta  :buzeqeshje:  pas reduktimeve.Qe ti bej me mend "behem lemsh" kurse kodi pasi I ve kushtet I ben automatikisht eleminimet

Sa per ate qe thua se varet nga biletat e shitura e ke gabim...Kjo loje s varet fare nga biletat e shitura .Nuk behet fjale per Shumen qe do maresh por per kombinimet e numurave qe s kane lidhje me biletat e shitura psh: Te zgjedhesh 3 nga 20 numura shancet jane : 1:1080 ....dmth afersisht 0.1 % Po bileta mund te shiten 5000 kjo s do te thote qe mundesia per te fituar eshe 1:5000.Gervisht e fito eshte tjeter gje. Ky eshte numuri I kombinimeve :
13.983.816...
Sa per mundesine per te fituar e kane llogaritur te tjeret dhe.....dolen ne perfundimin qe po te luash 2 here ne jave (nje bilete) per 1000 vjet shancet jane me shume se 99% qe.....TE HUMBASESH .

----------


## ATMAN

> Une s dua te gjej kombinimin me te madh te mundshem per te fituar.Ajo qe dua une te bej eshte te gjej numurin me te vogel te kombinimeve te mundshme dhe ku mundesia te themi per te fituar te jete 30% ose 1/3.....psh s mund te kete 6 numura qe mbarojne me 1.... 1,11,21,31,41 eshte pothuaj e pamundur dhe nje biletee tille perfundon ne kosh.....Nekete menyre une dua te shoh nese mund ti reduktoj deri ne 500 bileta  pas reduktimeve.Qe ti bej me mend "behem lemsh" kurse kodi pasi I ve kushtet I ben automatikisht eleminimet
> 
> Sa per ate qe thua se varet nga biletat e shitura e ke gabim...Kjo loje s varet fare nga biletat e shitura .Nuk behet fjale per Shumen qe do maresh por per kombinimet e numurave qe s kane lidhje me biletat e shitura psh: Te zgjedhesh 3 nga 20 numura shancet jane : 1:1080 ....dmth afersisht 0.1 % Po bileta mund te shiten 5000 kjo s do te thote qe mundesia per te fituar eshe 1:5000.Gervisht e fito eshte tjeter gje. Ky eshte numuri I kombinimeve :
> 13.983.816...
> Sa per mundesine per te fituar e kane llogaritur te tjeret dhe.....dolen ne perfundimin qe po te luash 2 here ne jave (nje bilete) per 1000 vjet shancet jane me shume se 99% qe.....TE HUMBASESH .


ok , ketu eshte nje loje e tille dhe numri i kombinimeve  qe luhen per te fituar nuk jepet por njehere ratsesisht ne lajme u dha ky numer dhe probabiliteti per te fituasr ishte  zero 

ka pasur raste qe kane fituar duke luajtuar me sisteme te tilla te ndertuar si keto qe tenton TI por kane lozur ne grup per ARSYE SE KERKOHEJ NUMRI I MADH PER TE LOZUR NE KOMBINIMIN NE SISTEM dhe numri i madh kerkon edhe para

mos u lodh kot se nuk ja vlen

----------

